
Ask HN: What do you think of hiring for potential (in engineering)? - Sukayna
What are your thoughts and&#x2F;or experience with hiring people for what they could potentially become with the right environment and mentorship?
======
AnimalMuppet
We hired a guy who had been out of programming for ten years. We didn't know
what we would get. Either he'd be decent to good after a ramp-up time, or
there was a reason why he had been out of programming for ten years. So we
"hired" him on a three month contract-to-hire, at a discounted rate. He worked
out, and we hired him full time at a real salary.

~~~
Sukayna
What made you take the risk, if I may ask?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Well, we needed someone, and we were having trouble finding talent. And he did
all right in interviews. But it wasn't that much of a risk. If he turned out
to be a total loser on the job, all we were out was three months salary at the
reduced rate.

~~~
Sukayna
Makes sense, that's a reasonable risk to take.

